# Carbon Express Medallion Arrows



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

compaired to the Nano they are slightly larger in diameter...closer in size to an a/c/e. Excellent quality arrow. Only availible with Pin nocks. 
I have been shooting CX NANO-XR's for 3 years now and I can say without a doubt that they are the best arrows I have ever shot. They shoot so good in fact I am afraid to try out the Nano-pro for fear I would break even more pin nocks in practice than I currently am...and damn it I bust a nock a day if not 2 or three...its getting expensive.

Straightness tolerances are the only downside to medallions...but I have found very few if any shooters who can truely tell the differance between a .003 and a .001 straightness arrow. For my money I would go with the Nano-XR...but if I get on a budget that is a little tighter anytime soon I wouldn't hesitate to shoot the Medallion.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

SA,

I often think that people overlook the fantastic Nano XR due to the Nano Pro being available. That's unfortunate because it is still one of the best arrows I've ever tested. I decided to switch from X10's to CX Nano's because the XR's were giving me better results at 90 meters than my X10's. That was before the Nano Pro's ever hit my doorstep. 

It would be a mistake for one to assume that only the Nano Pro can compete with the X10. The XR is an incredibly capable and consistent arrow.

John.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Without a doubt Limbwalker...I don't at all assume that the Nano-XR is by any way inferior to the Nano-Pro. And is every bit the equal to the X10 if not better...a debate often waged here. My choice for xr over pro stemed from finances as well as point length oddly enough... (pro points are longer than XR's and I felt that if I was going to go and attempt the arrow I didn't want a 1 inch point to have to contend with when trying to determine proper spine arrow for length--and clicker placement--a minor issue to deal with I am sure but I wanted a more versital arrow just incase I wasn't dead nuts for spine selections too--figured I needed approx an 850 according to CX spine charts--830 was close enough.)


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

OK. Then tell me this. My son has a 24" DL and is getting around 33# out of his 38# limbs. The way that I am figuring his spine, he should use a 900-1000 spine shaft to cut to length. Am I figuring this correctly? I plan on using a movable clicker that mounts onto his site so that he can have some room to grow and not have to purchase arrows every year as he grows.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Which arrows?

Also, I noticed you are a Victory arrow shooter. Have you looked at their new all carbon small diameter arrow?

John.


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Also, I noticed you are a Victory arrow shooter. Have you looked at their new all carbon small diameter arrow?
> John.


Those Victory NanoForce arrows weakest spine is 0.600, too stiff for kids. Actually I just don't understand there spine selection chart.
Has anyone bareshaft test these NanoForce arrows, how do they compare with the Easton chart?

Spine of the CX full carbon arrows are about 2 size stiffer than Easton. Based on the Easton chart he should use 1000-1100, so similar to CX spine will be 1200-1300.
But select a stiffer spine is a good idea, he can cut-off later when he increase weight. Just get him a sight extension-bar sliding magnetic clicker for too long arrows.

jx


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the NANO XR. The victory shaft only goes to a 600 spine and right now they are not planning on making a weaker spine arrow. I do have a magnetic clicker that mounts on his sight bar, but I am confused about what spine to get him. How did you come up with a 1300? that seems really weak to me. If I get the 900 or 1000 would that be to stiff still?


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

Full carbon arrows like the CX Nano, McKII’s has been tested by elite archers, and confirmed that they have a stiffer dynamic spine, the results is that they are apropos 1-2 size stiffer than Easton’s ACE and X10.
If your son’s DL is 24” from string to button+1.75” (assume that you cut the arrows to 24”), based on the very accurate Easton chart, it should be 1100, for CX carbon should be 1200-1300.
You can go with 1000 and cut it to something like 27”, or cut until them tuned fine. However I still think this XR's is quit expensive arrows for kids. Easton makes now a cheap slim full carbon arrow called Carbon One, check those out too.
jx


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Carbontech has a McK Jr arrow, that are prefletched, for ~60 dollars. Check out carbontecharrows.com and see what you think. I don't know anything other than what's on the website, so no idea of how straight they are. But it may be a good cheap way to get your son into light arrows without dipping into the college fund.


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

He has been shooting the NANO XR for about a year. His coach let him borrow his. The problem is that they are 580's. He shoots them very well and usually finishes in the top 5 at a national tournament. I just want to get him in a correct spine to see if he may gain an extra 5 - 15 points. Do you think it will help? If so how much can we expect? IDK. I just dont want him to wonder if we dont get them. He loves the sport and hopes to make the '16 games (BIG DREAMS), but who am I to keep him from dreaming.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

My son shot Nano XR 860's for a while and they were (IIRC) 30" nock groove to end of point. He had a clicker extension and I think his draw length and weight were close to your son's. I'll check my "homemade" CX spine selection chart for recurves and get back to you...

John.


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

Have you checked your chart yet? I am looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Okay, I checked my chart...

And now I remember what my son was shooting...

He was using 830 Nano XR's at 30# with a 28" arrow, fletched with vanes and using pin nocks.

They flew great, but stuck out past his riser about 3". 

So, I think that's a viable option for you. Your son could probably use them until he's drawing 27" or so, and pulling in the upper 30's...

I'd recommend 100 grain points.

I attached the chart I came up with for CX Nano's (and later used by Lancaster Archery in their 2008 catalog). The Bold numbers indicate Nano Pro shafts and the italicized numbers are the point weights I'd recommend.

Hope that helps...

John.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

Limbwalker,
is your chart recurve specific! I am looking to try some xr's this year but I am a compound guy!


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks John. We are right where we need to be. I am going to order the NANO XR 1000 on monday with atleats 100 gr. points. This way my son wont grow out of them so fast. Thanks for the chart. I will let you know how they turn out. Maybe we can squeeze another 15-20 points out with the correct arrows.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

japple,

Sorry, but I don't know a thing about compounds. Well, not yet at least. I think that's about to change though...

I'd refer you to the CX website where I think they've done some tweaking to their arrow selection info since the Nano's came out. If you can reach him, I'd ask Dietmar Trillus too. He's going to know the most about compounds and CX Nano's of anyone...

Temmemphis, I hope they work great. Something to remember with the 1000 spine arrows is that you can start with 100 grains, but it would be fine for him to use as light as 80 grain points if he needs to. You can also switch from spin wings to vanes to "stiffen" the reaction of the shaft if you need to.

Good luck.

John.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

thanks john


----------



## richardfrog (Jan 24, 2009)

I am confused about the talk of arrow qaulities, lets say what average score on a FITA allow you to start thinking about arrow quality? I shoot ACEs, and score average 1000, it is too early for me to think about arrow quality, right?


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont think its ever to early. The main reason I started this post wat to find out the difference from people who have shot them. I know what the NANO XR is and what its all about. My son has shot them for 2 years. but the one he is shooting is the wrong spine and thats why the question. He (my son) is now shooting the 580 and geting very good results, But I have just ordered the 1000 series to get to the correct spine to pic up a few mor points and flight of the arrrow. The only rason he was shooting the 580 is because they belonged to his coach and he was not using them at the time


----------



## richardfrog (Jan 24, 2009)

I ask because I and most people like to get better equipment at the wrong time. I do see the argument, but you are a staff shooter, and frankly I don't want to give money to the factory. Please explain when it is important to think about arrows and why? The why is the most important issue.


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it all depends on what you are doing and what your intentions are. If you are a true tournament shooter then you need to get the correct equipment as soon as you can. The equipment is a very important part of target archery. I am a firm believer that form and shot exicution are the most important thing, and once you have that figured out then its time to update your equipment.
Technology is vastly improving every year and with this the archer needs to try new things and see what works best for him/her. Spine of the arrow shaft is not something that can be overlooked at any time, whether you are a serious archer or just out with the guys in the woods. A incorrect spined arrow can be very dangerous and will not preform in the manner it is meant to.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I shoot ACEs, and score average 1000, it is too early for me to think about arrow quality, right?


Right.

Early in my college coursework, a professor explained to us the idea of "limiting factors." The lesson applied to trees and animals for us, but it applies equally to archery. The visual that the professor gave us to help understand the concept was of a wooden barrel filling with water and with planks of different heights. Obviously, the water will only rise in the barel to the level of the lowest plank. 

A 1000 level archer should spend their concern on things like proper alignment, finding the right coach or the right instruction book, understanding tuning, etc. 

The difference between arrows at that level is negligible so long as they are straight and fairly well matched. 1000's fita's have been shot with aluminum and probably wood arrows too, so no need to worry whether ACE's are "good enough" (I can assure you they are...).

It has always dissapointed me to see so many beginning and intermediate level focus on equipment when it isn't even close to being the limiting factor for that archer...

John.


----------

